# I'm not allowed to watch Star Trek any more



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2021)

Dunno how may international fans they have. James Bond, maybe? I wish I was international!


----------



## BookTenTiger (Nov 16, 2021)

I bet this is the work of that dastardly Q!


----------



## pming (Nov 17, 2021)

Hiya!

Well, at least the demise of online streaming will be quicker than that of cable TV, so there is that.
 


RE: Every production company and their dog is going to have their own 'special streaming platform' for the low low price of $10/mo that the average person will have to pay $260/month to get all the shows they want to watch; resulting in people just saying "screw it!...I'm out; I'll wait for the DVD's to get released". The only streaming site I have now comes with my Amazon Prime account (because that is EASILY worth the price for where I live in regards to S/H when I order stuff online!). I ditched Netflix over "Cuties", stopped my Disney+, and got rid of all my other online "streaming" services (Hulu and I think one other...it was a long time ago).

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Thunderfoot (Nov 17, 2021)

streaming service???? what's that?  Oh, you mean YouTube.  lol


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 17, 2021)

Geo-blocking? 
I blame...


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 17, 2021)

"Str Trek"? Is that some Eastern European knockoff of Star Trek? Clearly it must be terribly addictive for you to not be allowed to watch it anymore.


----------



## darjr (Nov 17, 2021)

You’re always welcome to come on over and watch.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2021)

darjr said:


> You’re always welcome to come on over and watch.



Il'l be there on Thursday!


----------



## Greg K (Nov 17, 2021)

As soon as they decided to move Evil to Paramount Plus for the second season, I wrote off their service.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 17, 2021)

Augh, I was getting enough frustration just from missing out on Prodigy.


----------



## darjr (Nov 17, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Il'l be there on Thursday!



Cool! We're having salmon!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2021)

darjr said:


> Cool! We're having salmon!



I won't be there on Thursday.


----------



## darjr (Nov 17, 2021)

Morrus said:


> I won't be there on Thursday.



So, can I have your salmon?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 17, 2021)

darjr said:


> So, can I have your salmon?



Yes, but you owe me.


----------



## darjr (Nov 17, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Yes, but you owe me.



Is this because of the Star Trek thing?


----------



## GMMichael (Nov 17, 2021)

pming said:


> RE: Every production company and their dog is going to have their own 'special streaming platform' for the low low price of $10/mo that the average person will have to pay $260/month to get all the shows they want to watch; resulting in people just saying "screw it!...I'm out; I'll wait for the DVD's to get released".



Better yet:  **** it dude.  Let's go bowling.  Or play some D&D.


----------



## payn (Nov 17, 2021)

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Well, at least the demise of online streaming will be quicker than that of cable TV, so there is that.
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't hear as much Champaign cork popping anymore from the cord cutters. Though, I gotta say, I'm no where near as cheap or patient as you for content.


----------



## darjr (Nov 17, 2021)

Eh. I’m not beholden to any of the stream places. I just canceled my Netflix and left Apple. Cable wouldn’t really let me do that.

It was pretty satisfying to tell Netflix to stuff it though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 17, 2021)

The only streaming service we have is Amazon Prime…beca we buy things on Amazon.  Never actually used it.

Mom’s getting antsy about cable prices, but so far, every time I researched the stuff she & dad watch (besides local channels), it works out costing more.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 17, 2021)

Changing ISPs one gets Netflix included. 

 Amazon is cheap about $5 USD and Disney is cheap as well so. Otherwise floating +1. Think we'll use a VPN soon to get Paramount+. You can generally binge watch your favorite series fairly quickly.

 TVNZ on demand has several "premium" shows for free here as well.


----------



## Longspeak (Nov 17, 2021)

I ditched cable years ago. I love watching TV, but I was spending hours surfing, and it was costing us more and more every month. Ridiculous prices just for "basic" cable, and then the company wants to pass on every tax they can to us, so nothing will interfere with their pure profit. So we dumped it. Relied on Netflix (I kept up with my disc subscription). Prime was there, but... kinda sucked. It's better now, but there was a joke about Netflix being where shows went to die, and Prime being where the stuff Netflix didn't want ended up.

But now both have some pretty decent original offerings, produced or bought.

Then for the rest, I am currently enjoying a binge month of Disney, taking advantage of a sale offering. I cancel the subscription, and coast along for a while, until another service has a sale and enough content to get me watching for a bit.

Plus, I have the Netflix plan with the 4 screens, and several of my family members who don't live with me have their own logins. Then, I have as login for my Sister's Hulu... We can have up to 5 profiles, so we share and combine.

When we moved last year, I also took the chance to upgrade my internet. Before, one TV or computer could stream and even that was iffy sometimes. Now we can all stream separately if we want, through we generally all watch in the main room. And even with the upgraded Internet, I'm still paying less that the cable days. Which means more money for the important things in life: Role Playing Games.


----------



## Janx (Nov 17, 2021)

Well, this is terrible. I'm sorry you're being left out.


----------



## Eltab (Nov 18, 2021)

_Star Trek: Discovery_ is going to do a 'reverse Columbus' and discover Europe ... by accident.  Probably starting with the big islands off the coast.

  (this is the closest emoji I have to 'tongue-in-cheek'; his tongue is off to the side but out of cheek)


----------



## payn (Nov 18, 2021)

Janx said:


> Well, this is terrible. I'm sorry you're being left out.



I was happy for Morrus because this came up in a thread. In U.S. we couldn't watch it on Netflix. Had to have Paramount+ where you get all the best programming like NCIS, NCIS L.A., NCIS New Orleans, and Rockford files


----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 18, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The only streaming service we have is Amazon Prime…because we buy things on Amazon.  Never actually used it.




November 19. Wheel of Time.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> November 19. Wheel of Time.



WoT never appealed to me for some reason.  (See also GoT.)

Even stuff I ought to be all over, like _The Grand Tour_, didn’t draw me to watch anything on Prime.


----------



## pming (Nov 18, 2021)

Hiya!


Dannyalcatraz said:


> The only streaming service we have is Amazon Prime…because we buy things on Amazon.  Never actually used it.
> 
> Mom’s getting antsy about cable prices, but so far, every time I researched the stuff she & dad watch (besides local channels), it works out costing more.



There's a lot more on AP than I had realized when I first 'discovered' that I got Amazon Video for free with my Prime membership (...yeah...I'm slow sometimes!...). 

Just look on top for "Channels" and the "Categories" drop-down. For another $10 or so you get about a dozen TV networks (like Show Case, National Geographic, HGTV, etc), and I think there are about 4 or 5 of these "groupings" of TV networks. I know for me, if I was to get Cable, it was about $90/mo. Now, with AP, I could get pretty much every "TV channel" I wanted and still be only paying about half that. I don't, but that's mostly because TV sucks. 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Janx (Nov 18, 2021)

payn said:


> I was happy for Morrus because this came up in a thread. In U.S. we couldn't watch it on Netflix. Had to have Paramount+ where you get all the best programming like NCIS, NCIS L.A., NCIS New Orleans, and Rockford files



well I was sad because I think Morrus likes Star Trek about as much as I do and wanted him to be able to enjoy it the same as me.


----------



## Older Beholder (Nov 18, 2021)

At hearing this news I've had to set my phasers to sadness.


----------



## payn (Nov 18, 2021)

Janx said:


> well I was sad because I think Morrus likes Star Trek about as much as I do and wanted him to be able to enjoy it the same as me.



Maybe I confused you. Morrus had Trek as part of his netflix, but in U.S. we didnt. I was happy he had it, but now he doesnt.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> WoT never appealed to me for some reason.  (See also GoT.)




I haven't read the WoT, because of what I'd heard about how the books were written - very long, and getting slow after only a few volumes.

I'm looking forward to the series, hoping that, with the full story at hand, they can pick, choose, and edit it into a good narrative.  



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Even stuff I ought to be all over, like _The Grand Tour_, didn’t draw me to watch anything on Prime.




Two things to get on Prime:  Upload, and Leverage.


----------



## payn (Nov 18, 2021)

Umbran said:


> I haven't read the WoT, because of what I'd heard about how the books were written - very long, and getting slow after only a few volumes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the series, hoping that, with the full story at hand, they can pick, choose, and edit it into a good narrative.



Me too.


Umbran said:


> Two things to get on Prime:  Upload, and Leverage.



Also, _The Expanse_!


----------



## darjr (Nov 18, 2021)

The Expanse!


----------



## Jmarso (Nov 18, 2021)

payn said:


> I was happy for Morrus because this came up in a thread. In U.S. we couldn't watch it on Netflix. Had to have Paramount+ where you get all the best programming like NCIS, NCIS L.A., NCIS New Orleans, and Rockford files



Hey, don't forget nuHawaii 5.0, nuMagnum P.I., Blue Bloods, and Seal Team!!!


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 18, 2021)

darjr said:


> The Expanse!




 Highlander TV show. 

 AmaOns good for older stuff and mivues. Lack of new original content though. 

 I liked Bosch as well. 

 And Married With Children.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2021)

I liked _Expanse_ as a broadcast/cable show.  Ditto _Evil_, _The Orville_ and several other productions.

Thing is, I have enough stuff to watch on broadcast/cable TV without paying for the various streaming services, or even using Prime.  Besides, I spend enough time on computers/tablets/phones as things are without adding watching TV on them.*.

Yes, it’s probably an exercise in futility resisting the trend, but I do that a lot.  I don’t use streaming services for music, either.  I buy CDs.  When they die, I’ll stop buying music.





* I do have a few broadcasters’ apps on my tablet for when the cable goes out, and I need to watch something like local news for the weather reports,


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Nov 18, 2021)

Amazon Prime is the best place for old B movies!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 18, 2021)

Yeah, it sucks. Especially because they do the idiotic thing and take back the show from Netflix shortly before the new season starts, but the service will only be available months later. 
I still remember the olden days, when we had to wait half a year or more than that before a US show arrived in Germany. But the internet and certain ... distributed decentralized backup platforms already existed. Apparently CBS doesn't believe that we can learn from the past.


----------



## Janx (Nov 18, 2021)

payn said:


> Maybe I confused you. Morrus had Trek as part of his netflix, but in U.S. we didnt. I was happy he had it, but now he doesnt.



yeah, sorry I did get confused.  I was less concerned about the how and more about the sudden lack of Star Trek in Morrus' life.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2021)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Apparently CBS doesn't believe that we can learn from the past.




You know, in a place that wouldn't exist except for folks who create content for money, maybe the message, "If I am even slightly inconvenienced, I will just commit crime to get it!" isn't quite the image you want to project.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 18, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The only streaming service we have is Amazon Prime…beca we buy things on Amazon.  Never actually used it.




*20 Amazon Prime shows to watch* (or great shows available on Prime), not in order, all of which I've seen and can recommend-

1. The Americans.
2. Fleabag
3. Night Manager (miniseres)
4. Mozart in the Jungle
5. Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
6. Counterpart
7. Good Omens (miniseries)
8. The Expanse
9. Undone (rotoscoped/animated)
10. Patriot (so good, not the Mel Gibson movie)
11. Mr. Robot
12. The Boys
13. Orphan Black
14. A Very English Scandal (miniseries)
15. The Man in the High Castle (should have been better)
16. The Fall
17. Invincible (after the comic book, animated)
18. The Tick (unfortunately cancelled, like every version of the Tick is)
19. Transparent (an amazing show, and try not to remember that other thing)
20. Homecoming 


If I had to recommend two great and unappreciated shows, try Counterpart and Patriot. Have fun!


----------



## eyeheartawk (Nov 18, 2021)

Just as an FYI if you're in the states and have T-Mobile you get a free year of Paramount Plus. 

It's how I'm hate watching Discovery this time around.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 18, 2021)

Umbran said:


> You know, in a place that wouldn't exist except for folks who create content for money, maybe the message, "If I am even slightly inconvenienced, I will just commit crime to get it!" isn't quite the image you want to project.



When that "slight convience" of releasing world-wide at the same time is actually a big factor in why I am willing to have Disney+, Amazon Prime, Apple and Netflix subscriptions, it might not hurt to mention that, so their decisions makers can consider that when making their business decisions.

This place wouldn't exist except if it wasn't for folks that create content for money and _make it actually available for purchase._


----------



## Umbran (Nov 18, 2021)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> When that "slight convience" of releasing world-wide at the same time is actually a big factor in why I am willing to have Disney+, Amazon Prime, Apple and Netflix subscriptions, it might not hurt to mention that, so their decisions makers can consider that when making their business decisions.




Okay, but it is all so very... Veruca Salt.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Nov 18, 2021)

Umbran said:


> Okay, but it is all so very... Veruca Salt.



It took me a minute to figure out you meant the Willy Wonka character and not the band. I was very confused.

To engage with the main point, one good turn deserves another, you know?

They put the show on a platform you are paying for, or even worse, are paying for a platform because it hosts the thing you like. Then 2 _days _before release they yank it from that service and say "lol, loser, now you gotta wait and pay for _another _streaming service". I wouldn't term that as, uhm, consumer friendly?

Are we supposed to kindly ask for another bowl of this delicious porridge?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2021)

Saw a very fitting meme about this:


----------



## eyeheartawk (Nov 18, 2021)

Blackrat said:


> Saw a very fitting meme about this:
> View attachment 146899



Brunt...FCA!


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 18, 2021)

What's rather strange is that, in Canada, Discovery is available on CTV SciFi Channel, not a streaming service. Not Paramount+. It's a premium cable channel.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 18, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> *20 Amazon Prime shows to watch* (or great shows available on Prime), not in order, all of which I've seen and can recommend-
> 
> 1. The Americans.
> 2. Fleabag
> ...



Yeah, there are several on that list I’d watch on TV.  Not watching on prime.


----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 19, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah, there are several on that list I’d watch on TV.  Not watching on prime.



Not criticizing your preferences, but . . . I don't get this. How does watching a show on Amazon Prime differ from watching a show on, what, broadcast TV?

No commercials. Most of these shows are exclusive to Amazon Prime. You're already paying for Prime, these shows are just hiding in your television, waiting for you to watch . . .

Is it a lack of a "smart" TV or streaming device connected to your TV? You can get a Roku or Chromecast for about $20. With free shipping through Amazon Prime!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2021)

Not interested in hooking up MORE devices to the TV, thanks.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not interested in hooking up MORE devices to the TV, thanks.




 No playstation or Xbox?


----------



## payn (Nov 19, 2021)

Smart TV needs nothing connected.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 19, 2021)

payn said:


> Smart TV needs nothing connected.




They're not that smart though and it depends on how old they are.

 Our ones getting on in years probs bought 2013 or so (I forget). 

 Even when it was new though it was just easier to use the consoles.


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2021)

Dump the cable box, net even things on the tv.


----------



## Horwath (Nov 19, 2021)

well, the series is awful anyway, so....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> No playstation or Xbox?



Nope.  And we detached our Wii a few years ago.  We’ve thought about setting it up in the guest room, but so far, nope.


----------



## payn (Nov 19, 2021)

Zardnaar said:


> They're not that smart though and it depends on how old they are.
> 
> Our ones getting on in years probs bought 2013 or so (I forget).
> 
> Even when it was new though it was just easier to use the consoles.



Yeah maybe in Kiwi land. My smart operates everything. Nothing but a power cord required.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2021)

Wow, I've seen topic drift, but that's some topic drift!


----------



## payn (Nov 19, 2021)

This is a walk in the park. We are at least still talking about television.


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 20, 2021)

payn said:


> Smart TV needs nothing connected.



True, of course. But if you don't already own one, a new TV isn't cheap. Even on Black Friday.

Personally, I can't survive modern society without my Roku connected to my dumb TV. I dream of upgrading to a giant smart TV someday.

But I have friends who just aren't into streaming who are hesitant to purchase new equipment like @Dannyalcatraz, they are just not excited enough about what's available. And . . . . while I don't entirely get the hesitance to pick up a $20 streaming stick, I can totally understand not wanted to spend hundreds on a new TV.

I have a buddy who's wife is, for some reason, severely opposed to all forms of streaming services, she views them like they are some sort of scam. So, since he follows orders like a good soldier, he misses out too on all of the great stuff that's only available streaming. For them, it isn't about purchasing new equipment or not being interested in the shows, it's opposition to the very idea of streaming. Weird.

Oh, and to get back on topic . . . . I'm going to go watch the Disco premiere and latest episode of Prodigy, followed by the Ready Room. On my Roku-connected dumb TV, via Paramount+. Sorry Morrus.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 20, 2021)

payn said:


> Yeah maybe in Kiwi land. My smart operates everything. Nothing but a power cord required.




 Ours will up to a point but it's easier to use consoles all I'm saying. 

 Could buy a new one but can't physically fit a bigger TV. Think it's a Samsung.


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> View attachment 146945



You joke but that movie set a weird background meme in folks, we'd get folks talking to mice in the lab trying to use the computers. About one a semester, sometimes more. Many of them were not joking.


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.


----------



## Zardnaar (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.




 People grow up and they got bored with goody two shoes. Since the 90's the great shows are darker than something from the 80's.


----------



## payn (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.



Klingon what now?


----------



## Mallus (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.



Ahem... Klingon cleavage was introduced to Star Trek during the TNG era via Lursa and B'Etor. 

I agree the occasional forays into gore are unnecessary (I thought First Contact was a bit too violent for Trek). Disagree about the language though. That's actually kinda charming, especially when Tilly swears. Then again, I was raised in New Jersey. A place where Sopranos dialogue is more-or-less child appropriate because who are we effing kidding...


----------



## Ibrandul (Nov 20, 2021)

Your wife won't let you have it on?

Girlfriend, then?

You're not married, you don't have a girlfriend, and you're not allowed to watch _Star Trek_ anymore? Good lord.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2021)

jeremypowell said:


> Your wife won't let you have it on?
> 
> Girlfriend, then?
> 
> You're not married, you don't have a girlfriend, and you're not allowed to watch _Star Trek_ anymore? Good lord.



Are you talking to me?

Aside from the weird snide (what's that about?), the discussion is about geographical availability of the show.


----------



## Ibrandul (Nov 20, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Are you talking to me?
> 
> Aside from the weird snide (what's that about?), the discussion is about geographical availability of the show.



Sorry, I should have been more explicit, especially since not recognizing the joke does indeed make me sound like a jerk. Here's what I was riffing on.


----------



## Dire Bare (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.





payn said:


> Klingon what now?





Mallus said:


> Ahem... Klingon cleavage was introduced to Star Trek during the TNG era via Lursa and B'Etor.
> 
> I agree the occasional forays into gore are unnecessary (I thought First Contact was a bit too violent for Trek). Disagree about the language though. That's actually kinda charming, especially when Tilly swears. Then again, I was raised in New Jersey. A place where Sopranos dialogue is more-or-less child appropriate because who are we effing kidding...



In the first season of Discovery, there is a love scene between the Klingons L'Rell and Voq, where you briefly see L'Rell's "Klingon tits". I was pretty shocked myself . . . the scene was a flashback, shot in a deliberately disorientating style, you don't see L'Rell's breasts fully . . . . but yeah, "Klingon tits".

However, it's the only scene like this in all 4 seasons of Discovery, and there isn't anything like this in Picard. The cursing continues throughout both series, but it's mild and infrequent.

Some fans find these choices off-putting and have decided to avoid the new shows. To each their own, but . . . . I think the criticism are overwrought. That's okay, more Trek for me!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2021)

jeremypowell said:


> Sorry, I should have been more explicit, especially since not recognizing the joke does indeed make me sound like a jerk. Here's what I was riffing on.



Ah! An excellent show I must rewatch soon.


----------



## Hex08 (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.



I tried to give Discovery a chance but after three seasons I gave up on it, although not for the reasons you mention (I will admit that Discovery isn't an all-ages show like prior Treks). I enjoy Picard but it isn't without it's flaws and has some of the same problems as Discovery. You should check out Lower Decks and Prodigy, they are both really good without all of the dark, broody nonsense. Lower Decks is a comedy and Prodigy is a kids cartoon and these two cartoons feel more like Star Trek than any of the live action stuff being released on Paramount+.


----------



## Ibrandul (Nov 20, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Ah! An excellent show I must rewatch soon.



The whole scene is one of my favorite bits ever—I would never have guessed Stewart could be so pitch-perfect in a comic role. (This was before _Blunt Talk_.) I guess I assume that every other _Trek_ fan will have that scene memorized as I do, which of course is a silly assumption.

To be serious for a moment, I don't have anything original to say about the whole Paramount+ situation. But it's lousy, and I sympathize.


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

For clarity, I can still watch, but I can’t watch because I can’t watch with my 8 yr old like I could with TNG or Voyager.  And just for no reason baiting I’ll say Voyager was the best one.  All of the new ones have the same problem as the old ones in that super competent people make super stupid mistakes causing the episode issue then besuper competent again to solve.


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

Also wish for more monster/alien/weirdness of the week episodes rather than long story crap where crewmember in peril that’s standard now.


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

Also, boarding party is gonna be captain and first officer all the time, does this future navy not instead have marines for this purpose?


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

I can suspend disbelief and I do, just saying.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> Also, boarding party is gonna be captain and first officer all the time, does this future navy not instead have marines for this purpose?



Are you new to Star Trek?


----------



## Smackpixi (Nov 20, 2021)

Lol, no, I know, but ffs will that issue ever be fixed?


----------



## J.Quondam (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> Also, boarding party is gonna be captain and first officer all the time, does this future navy not instead have marines for this purpose?



They have marines, but they're all in red shirts, so... you know.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> Lol, no, I know, but ffs will that issue ever be fixed?



They haven't since 1966. I suspect it's not going to change any time soon. That's the genre.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 20, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> Lol, no, I know, but ffs will that issue ever be fixed?



"Enterprise" had the MACOs (Military Assault Command Operations) later on to deal with that issue, but had too many other issues.

Most Star Fleet ships presented in the various shows only have security officers, not actual marines, so it's not a "red shirt" thing.


----------



## Eltab (Nov 21, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> coincidentally, I picked up a month of Paramount+ to watch the Star Trecks and have to say I can’t watch them anymore either.  I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.  one Of the cool things with old star trek was the family friendly…not so much now.  I mean, doesn’t bother me watching, I can, but no longer something I can watch with my 8 yr old.  And it adds so little the gore, the Klingon tits, all that.  Whatever, I get most people like it, I’m just why?  Add’s nothing to story.



In the _Generations_ movie, there is exactly one naughty-word.  Because the characters do not speak like that the rest of the time, it serves as a potent indicator that something is very wrong and needs urgent attention.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 21, 2021)

Eltab said:


> In the _Generations_ movie, there is exactly one naughty-word.  Because the characters do not speak like that the rest of the time, it serves as a potent indicator that something is very wrong and needs urgent attention.



Even more so when it's the android.


----------



## Ibrandul (Nov 21, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> I’m so tired of everything being made more ”adult” cause we’re not on broadcast TV.



Try being a _Twin Peaks_ fan!


----------



## payn (Nov 21, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> And just for no reason baiting I’ll say Voyager was the best one.



lol


----------



## MGibster (Nov 21, 2021)

Umbran said:


> I haven't read the WoT, because of what I'd heard about how the books were written - very long, and getting slow after only a few volumes.



I was a freshman in high school when the first book was released in 1990 and I read it.  The only reason I kept up with the series is because of sunk cost.  By the time really, really started to get bogged down I had so much invested in it that I had to finish it after twenty-three long years.  There are some fantastic parts of the series but I think you made the wisest choice.


----------



## Sepulchrave II (Nov 21, 2021)

jeremypowell said:


> Sorry, I should have been more explicit, especially since not recognizing the joke does indeed make me sound like a jerk. Here's what I was riffing on.



This video is blocked in my country on copyright grounds. Oh, the irony!

I'll just change my VPN location....

That's better.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Nov 21, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> Lol, no, I know, but ffs will that issue ever be fixed?



1) You send in the marines. They all die.

2) You send in another lot of marines. They die too.

3 ) You send in the command crew and they resolve the issue.


Starfleet has enough experience to realise it's a lot cheaper to skip 1) and 2).


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 21, 2021)

jeremypowell said:


> Try being a _Twin Peaks_ fan!



Last time I was in Washington State I just had to visit. I can hear the theme music now...


----------



## ReshiIRE (Nov 22, 2021)

jeremypowell said:


> Sorry, I should have been more explicit, especially since not recognizing the joke does indeed make me sound like a jerk. Here's what I was riffing on.



There is a deep irony to you link this as I can't watch this.

And I'm in Ireland. This would have easily been viewable on TV at the time over here more than likely.

Geoblocking is such bollocks...


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 23, 2021)

Dire Bare said:


> True, of course. But if you don't already own one, a new TV isn't cheap. Even on Black Friday.
> 
> Personally, I can't survive modern society without my Roku connected to my dumb TV. I dream of upgrading to a giant smart TV someday.




So, to riff on this a little.

Two things- a smart TV is actually much cheaper than a comparable "dumb" TV (if you can find one ... must are outdoor models, or for use in commercial settings). Smart TVs are all subsidized.

Because the subsidy ... as I'm sure is quickly dawning on you now ... is _you_. That's right, you're the actual product. Both in actual ads that these TVs are displaying, as well as by tracking what you're doing and selling that information. 

When I was in the market for a TV last year, I wanted to get a dumb TV, but the pickings were too slim. I ended up with a great deal on a "smart TV." But I kept all the features off- it's not connected to the internet, etc. Instead, I use my own streaming box (AppleTV in my case for privacy reasons, but anything you lock down ... such as installation of a pi-hole). 

TLDR; I can't live without streaming either, but I would never, ever use a smartTV's features.


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 24, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> So, to riff on this a little.
> 
> Two things- a smart TV is actually much cheaper than a comparable "dumb" TV (if you can find one ... must are outdoor models, or for use in commercial settings). Smart TVs are all subsidized.
> 
> ...



Where do you even find dumb TVs now.  I have been trying to find one but it's been impossible to find them these days.


----------



## payn (Nov 24, 2021)

Also, a Smart TV is a drop in the bucket compared to smart phones.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


>



Some better news:








						Star Trek: Discovery Season Four Lands on Paramount+ & Pluto TV Internationally
					

Take flight with all-new episodes premiering this week




					www.startrek.com


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2021)

Mallus said:


> Some better news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the bell is “Pluto TV”? I’ve never heard of it!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> What the bell is “Pluto TV”? I’ve never heard of it!



It's the leading free streaming television service. Apparently.

I wonder who the "participating digital platforms" will turn out to be.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 24, 2021)

MarkB said:


> It's the leading free streaming television service. Apparently.
> 
> I wonder who the "participating digital platforms" will turn out to be.



Tubi might have something to say on the "leading" part.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 24, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Tubi might have something to say on the "leading" part.



Another one I haven't heard of.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> What the bell is “Pluto TV”? I’ve never heard of it!



It’s a free, ad-supported streaming service that mixes a bunch of “channels” with on-demand content. Like free (basic) cable TV, but online. Available through a browser and dedicated apps for most devices.

It has a classic Doctor Who channel I watch sometimes.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 24, 2021)

Mallus said:


> It’s a free, ad-supported streaming service that mixes a bunch of “channels” with on-demand content. Like free (basic) cable TV, but online. Available through a browser and dedicated apps for most devices.
> 
> It has a classic Doctor Who channel I watch sometimes.



I typically use it for crappy SciFi movies (usually made by "The Asylum"), old black and white classic movies and serials, and for harder to find TV series ("The Dresden Files", Robocop", "The Dead Zone"). Recently rewatched the old 1965 "Doctor Who and the Daleks" movie starring Peter Cushing on it.


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> What the bell is “Pluto TV”? I’ve never heard of it!



You beat me to it.  I just read about this just now and came here to post in this thread about it.

Pluto TV link

You might need a VPN depending on where you are to say you are from somewhere else.

It came on my phone by default as well, so it's an app to watch TV from.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 25, 2021)

GreyLord said:


> You beat me to it.  I just read about this just now and came here to post in this thread about it.
> 
> Pluto TV link
> 
> ...



I gave it a test run watching an episode of Mythbusters. It seems pretty accessible, and the ads aren't too obnoxious - just two regular TV-style ad breaks during the course of the episode.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 26, 2021)

Hmm, having been too late to tune in on Pluto TV at 9pm, it appears that they're only providing the episodes on their live service - no pause, no rewind. How very last-millennium.

So, do I tune in at 9pm tomorrow and just watch it through live, or buy the episodes for a few quid? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 27, 2021)

MarkB said:


> Hmm, having been too late to tune in on Pluto TV at 9pm, it appears that they're only providing the episodes on their live service - no pause, no rewind. How very last-millennium.
> 
> So, do I tune in at 9pm tomorrow and just watch it through live, or buy the episodes for a few quid? Decisions, decisions.




How do you see the schedule for PlutoTV?


----------



## MarkB (Nov 27, 2021)

GreyLord said:


> How do you see the schedule for PlutoTV?



No idea. The article from Paramount that Morrus linked earlier stated that new episodes will be shown at 9pm on Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## payn (Nov 27, 2021)

I just picked up Paramount plus for 2 months for $2. Just started binge on _Picard._ So far its pretty great!


----------



## Orius (Nov 28, 2021)

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Well, at least the demise of online streaming will be quicker than that of cable TV, so there is that.
> 
> ...




I used to think that but recently an ugly truth occurred to me -- we're not going to see just about any of this on DVD, Blu-Ray, whatever.  That's not what the media companies want.  They want complete control over their IPs, and they get that with streaming, not with any physical media whatsoever.  They own it, and you're just renting time on it at their convenience.  And any time they want, they'll just pull it.  Maybe someone will complain about objectionable material, maybe a new executive will take over and axe programming they don't like with the usual petty and meaningless internal Hollywood politics (politics here being Hollywood's equivalent of office politics plus studio rivalries and such).  Whatever the case they can pull stuff whenever they damn well please.  I already hated the whole move everything worthwhile to streaming in the first place given how much it would cost, but this revelation has made hate Hollywood even more, and I thought I was already at the maximum human hate potential the way it was.

What we need is a huge consumer boycott of this stuff to force Hollywood on its knees and force some overdue changes, but I think far too many people are hooked on entertainment to do so.



Umbran said:


> I haven't read the WoT, because of what I'd heard about how the books were written - very long, and getting slow after only a few volumes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the series, hoping that, with the full story at hand, they can pick, choose, and edit it into a good narrative.
> 
> ...



At least WoT is finished, unlike GoT....


----------



## LongTimeLurker (Nov 28, 2021)

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> There's a lot more on AP than I had realized when I first 'discovered' that I got Amazon Video for free with my Prime membership (...yeah...I'm slow sometimes!...).
> 
> ...



you and everyone else with amazon prime; you also get a free monthly subscription o n twtich.tv. So if there's a twitch streamer you li ke, you can sub to them for free every month. There can be some interesting things on twitch...


----------



## payn (Nov 28, 2021)

Orius said:


> Maybe someone will complain about objectionable material, maybe a new executive will take over and axe programming they don't like with the usual petty and meaningless internal Hollywood politics (politics here being Hollywood's equivalent of office politics plus studio rivalries and such).  Whatever the case they can pull stuff whenever they damn well please.  I already hated the whole move everything worthwhile to streaming in the first place given how much it would cost, but this revelation has made hate Hollywood even more, and I thought I was already at the maximum human hate potential the way it was.



This has long been feared, but never actually materialized. Its true, the rights of things can shift, but once programming goes up on a stream it rarely ever comes down. 


Orius said:


> What we need is a huge consumer boycott of this stuff to force Hollywood on its knees and force some overdue changes, but I think far too many people are hooked on entertainment to do so.



Why? Cant recall the last time I even touched a DVD and the cost is low (less than seeing a movie in the theater) for most services each month. Its like a golden age of content and its quite fair and reasonable for most people.   


Orius said:


> At least WoT is finished, unlike GoT....



Total agreement on this. Though, never doubt the ability of showrunners and writing teams to tank something


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2021)

Managed to find that Pluto app but as far as I can make out you had to watch the episodes live. They’re not on demand? And I’d have to watch them in my computer not my TV. It does appear to be the ugliest, worst designed app I’ve ever seen!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 28, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Managed to find that Pluto app but as far as I can make out you had to watch the episodes live. They’re not on demand? And I’d have to watch them in my computer not my TV. It does appear to be the ugliest, worst designed app I’ve ever seen!



The computer part doesn't bother me, as I use my PC to watch pretty much any content, but yeah, the live-only thing is pretty awful. Can't pause, can't rewind, can't go back later to take a look at a specific scene or detail if it comes up in conversation. I don't even like watching things live at the cinema these days, even aside from the whole pandemic thing.

I wound up buying the first two episodes on Amazon, but doing that for £2.50 at HD quality every week is the equivalent of shelling out on another £10/month streaming service just to watch this one show. I'm going to try to catch the episode live next week.


----------



## pming (Nov 28, 2021)

Hiya!


Orius said:


> I used to think that but recently an ugly truth occurred to me -- we're not going to see just about any of this on DVD, Blu-Ray, whatever.  That's not what the media companies want.  They want complete control over their IPs, and they get that with streaming, not with any physical media whatsoever.
> 
> What we need is a huge consumer boycott of this stuff to force Hollywood on its knees and force some overdue changes, but I think far too many people are hooked on entertainment to do so.




They can have all the 'control' over their IP they way...they just don't get to control me. Which is one of their "cost/benefit" things (e.g., "how many stubborn old farts are we going to PO and loose, versus how many kids have we brainwashed into accepting our rules unquestioned"?). Unfortunately for us old mothballs...our numbers continue to dwindle and the mass-consumer-always-on-gottahavitnow numbers are increasing. 

They may want complete control...but as long as it's digital,

I know I can "just say no", because of a lot of reasons. I mean, heckin fudge, I _still_ don't have a cell phone. Never have. Probably never will at this point, but you never know... maybe Elon will figure something out and make cell phones desirable and palatable enough for me. 

Consumer boycotts work if people do them; but people have been trained since birth to rely on "digital now" stuff. I tripple-dog-dare ANYONE to give up their cell phone for TWO WEEKS. If your immediate reaction is "I can't do that, I have to have it for my job", and you aren't a Lawyer, Doctor, or President...that's my point. If you can't do that...you are too weak to do a boycott. Simple as that.

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## payn (Nov 28, 2021)

God, this thread is starting to feel like 2001 again.


----------



## Ryujin (Nov 28, 2021)

payn said:


> God, this thread is starting to feel like 2001 again.



Naw. I've been on the 'net since around '94, via Toronto Freenet, so maybe late '80s


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2021)

pming said:


> Consumer boycotts work if people do them; but people have been trained since birth to rely on "digital now" stuff. I tripple-dog-dare ANYONE to give up their cell phone for TWO WEEKS. If your immediate reaction is "I can't do that, I have to have it for my job", and you aren't a Lawyer, Doctor, or President...that's my point. If you can't do that...you are too weak to do a boycott. Simple as that.



That's like me saying I double dog dare you to give up RPGs for 6 months. If you don't, you are weak. Maybe I just don't want to?

Anyway, you're too late. Cellphones are on their way out. Glasses are next.


----------



## Eltab (Nov 28, 2021)

pming said:


> I triple-dog-dare ANYONE to give up their cell phone for TWO WEEKS. If your immediate reaction is "I can't do that, I have to have it for my job", and you aren't a Lawyer, Doctor, or President...that's my point. If you can't do that...you are too weak to do a boycott. Simple as that.



I will take that bet.



Spoiler



This will be easy; I don't own a cell phone either.


----------



## pming (Nov 29, 2021)

Morrus said:


> That's like me saying I double dog dare you to give up RPGs for 6 months. If you don't, you are weak. Maybe I just don't want to?
> 
> Anyway, you're too late. Cellphones are on their way out. Glasses are next.



I will if you will....

I think I'd have a better time of it though, seeing as I don't run a top-tier RPG website....so, there is that... 

PS: Isn't that something addicts say? "I'm not addicted. I could TOTALLY give it up if I wanted to. No problem. I just don't want to" 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## payn (Nov 29, 2021)

It's got quite difficult to not have a phone. Trust me, I held out until last year. Im not talking about social media either. Paypal, rideshare, GPS directions, email, etc... Folks can pound their chest about the good old days and how it was better, though honestly, such folks are so behind in the race they think they are leading.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Nov 29, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Managed to find that Pluto app but as far as I can make out you had to watch the episodes live. They’re not on demand? And I’d have to watch them in my computer not my TV. It does appear to be the ugliest, worst designed app I’ve ever seen!




Pluto is available on a lot of devices, at least in the US. I have it installed on my Playstation 4 and can watch the app on my TV with that. And yeah, the Pluto interface is pretty bad.


----------



## Smackpixi (Dec 5, 2021)

I got to season three where the not trill with the Symbiant says they would prefer to be referred to by they/them.  I was oh boy…but later, when then the gay science and doctor couple (I have name blindness, sorry) were talking about them while they were sleeping, I really kindof liked it, was still a little odd, but realized was the first time I’d ever seen that happen, the they/them being used in practice on a show.  I get it on the internet but was the first time I’d heard it out loud.


----------



## Smackpixi (Dec 5, 2021)

But OMG could they stop with incompetence losing control of situation and then two episodes fix crap.  Anyway. Also here’s a vote for monster/planet of the week rhythms.  Skip long story protagonists in jeopardy shows.  I know I lose the vote, but I’m voting.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 5, 2021)

We’ve been watching for some time. And Discovery is a Trek with a really bleak view of the far future now that they’ve catapulted way into the future. It’s worse than Cyberpunk in that sense.


----------



## Eltab (Dec 5, 2021)

Smackpixi said:


> I got to season three where the not trill with the Symbiant says they would prefer to be referred to by they/them.  I was oh boy…but later, when then the gay science and doctor couple (I have name blindness, sorry) were talking about them while they were sleeping, I really kindof liked it, was still a little odd, but realized was the first time I’d ever seen that happen, the they/them being used in practice on a show.  I get it on the internet but was the first time I’d heard it out loud.



A symbiotic pair being referred to as plural makes perfect sense.  There _are_ two people in that body.


----------



## Smackpixi (Dec 5, 2021)

Yeah, I thought that was weird not right. Having some one wanting to be a they actually be plural, undermined it.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 5, 2021)

Eltab said:


> A symbiotic pair being referred to as plural makes perfect sense.  There _are_ two people in that body.



That's not what they mean, and we've never seen any joined Trill referred to as they/them before. Adira uses they/them as pronouns because they are non-binary, much like their actor Blu del Barrio.


----------



## Orius (Dec 7, 2021)

billd91 said:


> We’ve been watching for some time. And Discovery is a Trek with a really bleak view of the far future now that they’ve catapulted way into the future. It’s worse than Cyberpunk in that sense.



Discovery's feel was off even in the first season.  The Klingons always felt off, and there were a lot of places were things were just too dark for Trek.  DS9 is the only time Trek successfully questioned and deconstructed itself while still remaining Trek.

In spite of that, I still think it's better than Voyager....


----------



## tomBitonti (Dec 11, 2021)

payn said:


> It's got quite difficult to not have a phone. Trust me, I held out until last year. Im not talking about social media either. Paypal, rideshare, GPS directions, email, etc... Folks can pound their chest about the good old days and how it was better, though honestly, such folks are so behind in the race they think they are leading.



I’ve always found iphones to be decent devices … except they are terrible phones.
TomB


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 11, 2021)

tomBitonti said:


> I’ve always found iphones to be decent devices … except they are terrible phones.
> TomB



Most smart phones seem to be terrible phones, probably because they're pocket computing devices first and foremost. We got the Pocket Secretary from Shadowrun 1e, but never got the Sixth World.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2021)

tomBitonti said:


> I’ve always found iphones to be decent devices … except they are terrible phones.
> TomB



Not that I get involved with the weird mobile phone brands as religion camps out there, but as an aside I rarely actually use my phone as a phone. That’s the least of its functions for me.


----------



## J.Quondam (Dec 11, 2021)

tomBitonti said:


> I’ve always found iphones to be decent devices … except they are terrible phones.
> TomB



I've often wondered what percentage of the time the average smartphone is used as an actual _phone_.
I can't imagine it's a terribly big fraction.


----------



## tomBitonti (Dec 11, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> I've often wondered what percentage of the time the average smartphone is used as an actual _phone_.
> I can't imagine it's a terribly big fraction.



Well, I’m ok with their non-phone uses.  The current iPhone cameras are great.  I just wish they were better phones.  The ergonomics are terrible and the speaker and microphone placement are lousy.  And the volume upper limit is quite low.  And the phone UI can use improvements.  And call hand-off between devices often fails.
TomB


----------



## tomBitonti (Dec 11, 2021)

Whoops, wrong thread.  Transferring to the correct one.
TomB


----------



## MoonSong (Dec 15, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> I've often wondered what percentage of the time the average smartphone is used as an actual _phone_.
> I can't imagine it's a terribly big fraction.



I actually use it a lot. It took me years to have the ability to call without limits, so I make as much use of it as I can.


----------



## GreyLord (Dec 15, 2021)

J.Quondam said:


> I've often wondered what percentage of the time the average smartphone is used as an actual _phone_.
> I can't imagine it's a terribly big fraction.




I generally only use my phone as a phone.  If I want to play around instead, I'll use a tablet (larger size). 

1.  Easier for my eyes to see
2.  Keeps phone business on the phone and fun off of business
3.  Easier for my eyes to see it
4.  Keeps my phone charged longer
5.  Easier on my eyes to see it
6.  When I do use my phone it keeps me focused on the business at hand, keeps business and other things separated out
7.  Easier for my eyes to see it.

Did I mention that a large tablet makes it easier for my older eyes to see things on?

My phone came with a lot of apps though (one which was Pluto TV), same with the tablets.  Do not use most of the apps on the phone, but I do use several on my tablet.


----------



## Orius (Dec 16, 2021)

How'd this morph into a discussion about phones?


----------



## Ryujin (Dec 16, 2021)

Orius said:


> How'd this morph into a discussion about phones?



Communicators. Wait until the iPad discussion starts.


----------



## MoonSong (Dec 16, 2021)

GreyLord said:


> I generally only use my phone as a phone.  If I want to play around instead, I'll use a tablet (larger size).
> 
> 1.  Easier for my eyes to see
> 2.  Keeps phone business on the phone and fun off of business
> ...



I have an iconia A1+. It is amazing for comics and ebooks!


----------



## Mallus (Dec 16, 2021)

Ryujin said:


> Wait until the iPad discussion starts.



I'm ready for it. Why just yesterday I was trying to explain to someone on the Starlog magazine Facebook page -- God bless the Internet -- why the technology on Discovery looked more advanced than in TOS by asking why the iPad I was currently typing on had a better display than a TNG PADD.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 16, 2021)

MoonSong said:


> I have an iconia A1+. It is amazing for comics and ebooks!



That'll be due to those interstellar gateways. They really boost the bandwidth over long distances.


----------



## MoonSong (Dec 16, 2021)

MarkB said:


> That'll be due to those interstellar gateways. They really boost the bandwidth over long distances.



I thibk you wanted to quote @Mallus?


----------



## MarkB (Dec 16, 2021)

MoonSong said:


> I thibk you wanted to quote @Mallus?



No, it was a cheeky reference. 

Iconians


----------



## MoonSong (Dec 17, 2021)

MarkB said:


> No, it was a cheeky reference.
> 
> Iconians



Ohh.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2021)

MarkB said:


> No, it was a cheeky reference.
> 
> Iconians



And then they got a shout-out in this week's episode.


----------

